

Why I turned down investor money for my startup - torrenegra
http://pandodaily.com/2013/04/24/why-i-turned-down-investor-money-for-my-startup/

======
niggler
It should be noted that pandodaily.com didn't turn down investor money:

"I’ve also raised a bunch of cash from some of the people I respect most in
the industry. This includes: Marc Andreessen, Peter Thiel, Tony Hsieh, Zach
Nelson, Andrew Anker, Chris Dixon, Saul Klein, Josh Kopelman, Jeff Jordan and
Matt Cohler, all investing as individuals. Also investing are a handful of
seed funds including the CrunchFund, Greylock Discovery Fund, Accel’s Seed
Fund, Menlo Ventures Talent Fund, Lerer Ventures, SV Angels and Ooga Labs."

<http://pandodaily.com/2012/01/16/why-i-started-pandodaily/>

~~~
OGinparadise
That makes their site suspect IMO. I probably would have done the same but I
am willing to bet my last dollar that they'll be nicer to start-ups funded by
their funders. And yes, I've read the declarations of impartiality.

------
yesimahuman
Does anyone have any more info on getting a business line of credit? What kind
of cash flow are banks looking for to give that? My company has recently
started generating some solid revenue, and I'd love to take some of these
opportunities since we are largely bootstrapped.

~~~
al1x
if you've got revenue you should be able to pull something. it's the pre-
revenue people who get turned down.

------
pedrogk
Alex: in case one goes for a team of advisors rather than VCs, what kind of
compensation should I plan for them to have? equity? monthly fee? friendship
points?

~~~
rhizome
In terms of the article posted yesterday[1], you want to pay them as little as
possible. Keep them hungry instead of fat and happy.

1\. <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5589867>

